# Happy Flag Day



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Happy Flag Day
June 14 is Flag Day. On this day in 1777, the Second Continental Congress passed a resolution that declared the creation and design of the U.S. flag. The remembrance was a local or state holiday until June 1916. That year, President Woodrow Wilson declared Flag Day a national event through a presidential proclamation.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

And some of us happy bday also.


----------

